# New Zealand to simplify its visa application process



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand’s immigration department has published its new plan for improving its operations over the next three years in a document entitled Vision for 2015. Immigration Minister Nathan Guy said major improvements have already taken place in terms of decision making and client satisfaction and the aim is to streamline the number of visa types [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand to simplify its visa application process...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

